# Bohning Jig Setup for Offset?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought I'd try fletching some of my own arrows so I invested in the Bohning jig (not the Bohning Blazer jig!)
I am not certain on setting up the jig. There is a slight inset in the bottom of the clamp. What purpose does that serve?

Instructions with the jig are less than informative for the new comer to fletching. So, how do I put the 2 degrees offset in the process? The magnent on the jig has two adjustment screws but it beats me how to put the offset using them. Or even if they play any part in the offset fletching.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes the 2 screws are for the off set. I do not know what the other part you are talking about is. I use a grayling. But they are about the same jig


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have one, but I just set the off set so I get good contact on the fletching through it's length. On larger arrows you can do this. On smaller arrows it is hard. I believe what you are talking is sort of a alignment adjustment for the jig. I would have to look at mine closer. It is a very good jig at a reasonable cost to the hobbyist. I usually apply some string wax to the edges of the clamps so that super glues do not get a good hold. I would recommend you use bohning Platinum at first. It will give you a little working time and is easier to remove if you mess up.


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

carlosii said:


> There is a slight inset in the bottom of the clamp. What purpose does that serve?


I think what your describing is at the back of the clamp where the clamp fits over the nock of the arrow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

*NOw I get it*

I talked to the folks at Bohning and it turns out the alignment marks on the magnent holder adjusts the offset for aluminum arrows. For carbon arrows it is art, not science.
Fletched some older CX 250's using Bohning Platinum and they came out fine (Blazers).
Thanks to all who replied.


----------

